# Named Pipes



## Miss K (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi,

I've created 2 pipes at Unix level (fifo's), that I want to allow my Cocoa/Objective C application to access - one for reading and the other for writing.

I'm fairly sure I need to use the NSPipe class, but I can't find anywhere that shows me how to link a specific instance of NSPipe to an existing shell named pipe

I've got CGI pages on my server to provide a browser interface to a local application. Part of what the CGI scripts will do is pass input to my Cocoa application, which will process it and determine what output needs to be sent back, which will be written back to the pipe and displayed on the client's web browser. The only way I can think of achieving this is to use pipes to pass the data between the CGI scripts and the Cocoa application. Is there another alternative? If so, what is it and how can I make it work. If not, how can I link existing pipes to NSPipe objects...?

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------

